# My 30 year old female friends lab results



## Durf (Sep 4, 2014)

A 30 year old female friend of mine who has taken t3 unperscribed in the past along with anavar and clenbuterol demostrates syptoms of hypo, Im guessing Hashimotos disease. She's got a doctors appointment but I'm not to sure how competent the doc is. Anyway here is her blood work. Like I said it loks like Hashimotos disease but Id like a little feedback.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Taking non prescribed medications is not a good idea.

Why is she taking steroids? Bodybuilding?

How long was she taking it when these labs were taken?

What were her labs prior to taking the un prescribed T-3 and steroids?

Most of us taking replacement medications are shooting for mid to 3/4 of ranges.

The tests listed below are what's most important for dose adjustments.

FT-4 1.7 .82- 1.77 mid range = 1.30 3/4 = 1.54 Top range, strange that this is high range being on a T-3

FT-3 2.8 2.0- 4.4 mid range = 3.20 3/4 = 3.80 Low range

---------

TPO 39 0-34 not bad - Antibody

Thyrogloblin looks very good. -cancer marker



> Im guessing Hashimotos disease.


I don't agree - she is likely off due to the T-3 and steroids. She should go to a medical doctor.


----------



## Durf (Sep 4, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> Taking non prescribed medications is not a good idea.
> 
> Why is she taking steroids? Bodybuilding?
> 
> ...


Yes for bikini comp and it was 15 months ago. She quit befor the show so shes been off for 15 months or longer. I have no idea what her thyroid numbers were before taking t3. I figured Hashimoto because of the elevated TPO or is it usually even more elevated? She is going to see a doctor who specializes in hrt and thyroid but I knew you guys knew your stuff so i thought I would get as much info from knowledgable people as possible


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

The above is why ultra-sound is necessary.

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)
(Copy and paste into your browser)

The T3 uptake explained.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Your friend's T3 uptake indicates very hypo thyroid. However, these tests may be skewed due to the stuff she is taking now.

I strongly recommend an ultra-sound of the thyroid and the tests listed above for antibodies.

You already know the reason you are posting on your friend's behalf. No doubt you are worried about her self-medication and correctly so.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Durf said:


> Yes for bikini comp and it was 15 months ago. She quit befor the show so shes been off for 15 months or longer. I have no idea what her thyroid numbers were before taking t3. I figured Hashimoto because of the elevated TPO or is it usually even more elevated? She is going to see a doctor who specializes in hrt and thyroid but I knew you guys knew your stuff so i thought I would get as much info from knowledgable people as possible


I have read a fair amount on body building using T-3 and steroids and I personally think people are crazy who take T-3 and steroids to shape their body. Maybe it's because I've been required to take them due to thyroid dysfunction and know what a slippery slope changing thyroid levels can be.

You are the first poster I can remember on this board that has come with issues from it.

Every person I know who has taken steroids - whether it be for back or eye issues complains of never feeling the same again.

I hope your friends body will heal and that her self medicating did not do irreversible damage.

Time to get some medical personnel involved.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> I have read a fair amount on body building using T-3 and steroids and I personally think people are crazy who take T-3 and steroids to shape their body.


Agreed. I've only read a little about it, but it's scary. I hope she didn't do herself permanent harm by taking those drugs for a body building competition. They can have long term reprecussions, so it's good to get a doctor involved and hopefully she is honest with what she's done and has been taking.

The slightly elevated TPO isn't terrible, it's just indicating there's some inflammation going on in her thyroid, but that doesn't mean it's necessarily Hashi's.


----------



## Durf (Sep 4, 2014)

Andros said:


> TPO Ab
> Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
> http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> ...


Thanks i'm kind of doubting the prior t3/steroid use has much to do with it since it was more than 15 months ago. But I don't know that. I will pass on the info, thanks alot I really appeciate it


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You are most welcome and do keep us in the loop. We are a bunch of worry warts here.


----------



## Durf (Sep 4, 2014)

Doc said no to auto immune and put her on armour starting at 15 mg up to 60 depending how she felt. He said she was hypo but not too bad


----------

